# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo for July 2009 (Competition CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for July 2009!  Please only enter a photo you own!

----------


## Kurt

Cool idea!

----------


## John Clare

So enter a photo then!  :Wink: 

Laura gave me the idea by pointing me at http://www.dfwfishbox.com

----------


## Kurt

Those cichlids are sweet! No idea what species they are. Probably a Central or South America species. _Cichlasoma_ genus maybe?

----------


## tattooed81

My entry lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Great!  What is it though?

----------


## Laura

Kurt, they are (wild caught I believe) Red Headed Severums (_Heros Rotkeil_). They are south american. They have just had their first spawn. Gorgeous fish! I am trying to get my hands on some fry

----------


## Kurt

Good luck with that, they are gorgeous! Thanks for the info, its been a long time since I worked professionally with fish. There are a few new fish that have popped up in the aquarium trade since then and I have noticed that a lot of the taxonomic name I knew are no longer valid.

----------


## daydreaming

this is my entry kassina maculata she is also known as teatimey 
sorry about the hand lol

----------


## Kurt

Nice.

----------


## John Clare

That is a cute frog.




> this is my entry kassina maculata she is also known as teatimey 
> sorry about the hand lol

----------


## Laura

> Good luck with that, they are gorgeous! Thanks for the info, its been a long time since I worked professionally with fish. There are a few new fish that have popped up in the aquarium trade since then and I have noticed that a lot of the taxonomic name I knew are no longer valid.


That is a possibility- names change in and out all the time. There are several "new" fish. Many selectively bred or hybrids that I am not fond of myself for the most part.

----------


## bobberly1

> Those cichlids are sweet! No idea what species they are. Probably a Central or South America species. _Cichlasoma_ genus maybe?


Cichlasoma's long gone (a lot like Bufo  :Wink:  ) It was broken up into an absolutely incredible number of genuses (geni?). I like the change, it was like Dendrobates, an ever-expanding genus that was bound to shatter.

----------


## Kurt

> That is a possibility- names change in and out all the time. There are several "new" fish. Many selectively bred or hybrids that I am not fond of myself for the most part.


You mean like parrot cichlids?

----------


## Kurt

> genuses (geni?)


genera

----------


## Laura

Yep. Parrots (though I have owned a couple through the years that I ended up returning) and Balloon Rams and such. And of course dying fish or tattooing is just sad in my opinion.  I can't be too against selective breeding though, or I can rule out any freshwater angelfish etc. which I have owned and bred many of. The wildcaught angels are very particular to water quality and I am not on well water anymore, so I have no tried my hand at those yet. I mainly like south american fish, though I have bred african shell dwellers (brevis) over the last couple of years and enjoyed them as well.

----------


## Kurt

I use to work for a place called Tropic Isle, its a huge aquarium store here in Massachusetts, over four hundred tanks. I worked with all kinds of stuff there, from guppies up to nurse sharks, discus, African cichlids, clown loaches and so on. That was in the early 90's. Never tried to breed anything though.

----------


## Laura

Sounds like a blast. Speaking of that I need to get me a few clown loaches- I have a major snail problem. I'm a fish nerd at heart. Frogs have their special place to as well.  :Smile:  I just realized that we jacked this thread. Back to the contest!

----------


## Laura



----------


## Kurt

> Sounds like a blast. Speaking of that I need to get me a few clown loaches- I have a major snail problem.


I have one, need more. My I am hesitant to get more as it lives with my White's and I am afraid of introducing chytrid to that tank. So I need to find a store that never has stock clawed frogs in their fish tanks or that doesn't keep every thing on the same system.

----------


## daydreaming

she is lovely, very quiet but thats seems to go with there nature from what i have read up, plus the photo looks like she is smiling lol

----------


## John Clare

Way to hijack the thread :P.

----------


## Kurt

So sorry

----------


## Laura

I'm ashamed

----------


## Greatwtehunter

Here is my entry, kinda cliche. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Agalychnis callidryas

----------


## John Clare

I think we have a winner... only a few days left!

----------


## Kurt

Do you keep _callidryas_?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

OK, I'll bite...here is my entry for the month...._Dendrobates azureus_

----------


## John Clare

_Dendrobates azureus_ is now considered part of _Dendrobates tinctorius_ :/.  Good photo though!  It'll give Justin a run for his money.

----------


## Kurt

Wow, thats the fattest _tinc_ I have ever seen!

----------


## Jumpshot724



----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> 


Is this a rare blue phase White's Tree Frog?

----------


## Greatwtehunter

> Do you keep _callidryas_?


I would assume this was directed at me and if so, I do in fact keep them. I have 9 currently that I am going to try and work with as a breeding project.

----------


## Laura

> Is this a rare blue phase White's Tree Frog?


Don't think so. He is not always blue, just occasionally.

----------


## Kurt

> Don't think so. He is not always blue, just occasionally.


So he doesn't have chronic depression?  :Frown:

----------


## Laura

lol. Don't think so but I will ask him.

----------


## Kurt

> lol. Don't think so but I will ask him.


While you're at it, check to see if you vet stocks prozac, zoloft, or welbutrin.

----------


## Bruce

haha!

----------


## John Clare

It was a tough contest but it came down to Daydreaming's Kassina and
Greatwtehunter's Red-Eye Treefrog.  Justin just clinched it!  Congrats and thanks for entering.  I will open this month's contest page shortly.

----------


## Laura

was there a place to vote?

----------


## John Clare

Ah no there wasn't but we can do that from now on.

----------


## Laura

oh okay I just never saw a place. Who decided who won then? It was a good choice either way!

----------


## John Clare

I did it :/.

----------


## Laura

hey no problem, you chose well!

----------

